# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun ja seudun liikenteestä - syksy 2014

## 401

Huomasin tänään ilmoituksen:

*Tarkista uudet aikataulut ja reitit -
Muutoksia linjoilla 4/40 ja 55/56*

Linjojen 4/40 ja 55/56 aikatauluihin tulee muutoksia 22.9.2014 alkaen.

Uusi linja 55A aloittaa liikennöinnin Halisten ja Kauppatorin välillä.

Halisiin kulkee 22.9 alkaen linjat 55, 55A ja 56.

Linjat 4/40 kulkevat jatkossa Kauppatorin ja Amiraalistonkadun/Huolintakadun väliä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Veikkaan, että nelonen tulee olemaan haasteellinen hoitaa...

----------


## 034

Liian lyhyitä linjoja alkaa olemaan.... 4 ja 20 voisi yhdistää? Koska linja-autoasemalle on liikennettä muutenkin. L-pitkällä kadulla olisi kuitekin vielä P3.

----------


## Waltsu

Tämä "tynkänelonen" hoidetaan Paattisten/Jäkärlän autokierrolla. Paattisilta tuleva auto ajaa nelosen lähtötolpalle ja Portsasta palatessaan kurvaa Paattisten tolpalle.

Lautakunnan pöytäkirjassahan se seisoo: "Linjojen liikennöinti yhdistetään Paattisten ja Jäkärlän linjojen kohteeseen, jota tehostamalla saadaan linjojen 4 ja 40 liikennöinti hoidettua lisäämättä autopäiviä."

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Juurikin niin se on suunniteltu, että Paattisten ja Jäkärlän kiertoja tehostetaan. Tuo kuulostaa jo heti alkuunsa vastenmieliseltä ajatukselta. Ja tori saa kiertää tosissaan, ensin auto tyhjäksi Paattisten tolpalla, sitten uusi lähtö nelosen tolpalta valmiiksi myöhässä... Ihmetellä täytyy, miksei linjoja 20 ja 4 voi yhdistää, ja samalla oikaista käytännössä tarpeeton Humalistonkadun lenkki pois. En jaksa uskoa, että aikatauluista tulee nyt toimivat. Ne autopäivä säästöt saisi kyllä helposti muualta...

----------


## 034

ed. kommenttiani kirjoittaessa muistin lukekeeni pöytäkirjoista kyseisen maininnan. Eli nelkku lähtee pois Tuklilta. Mielenkiintoinen talvi tulossa..

----------


## 034

> *TLO:n PALVELUTOIMISTO SULKEE OVENSA* 
> Vuodesta 1956 lähtien turkulaisia ja sittemmin myös seutuasiakkaita palvellut toimisto sulkee ovensa suurelta yleisöltä. Silloinen Osuuskunta avasi toimiston osoitteeseen Maariankatu 10 palvelemaan keskitetysti kaikkien kaupunginosien ja linjojen asiakkaita.
> Henkilökohtaista palvelua on tarjottu yhtäjaksoisesti samassa osoitteessa vuodesta 1956 lähtien. Perjantaina 12.9.2014 perinne päättyy ja ovet sulkeutuvat kello 15. Kiitämme lämpimästi asiakkaitamme yhteistyöstä ja yhteisistä hetkistä.
> TLO:n HENKILÖKUNTA
> KUULEMISIIN:
> Palvelu jatkuu puhelimitse, sähköpostitse ja netin välityksellä.


http://tlo.fi/ajankohtaista

----------


## tsv56

Tänään maanantaina linjan 99 Länsikeskuksesta 15.01 lähtenyt vuoro ajoi yli Jaanintien eikä kääntynyt Littoistentielle Varissuon suuntaan. 

Korjausliike tehtiin Prisman pihalla viittä vaille puolen neljän, ja matka jatkui Varissuon suuntaan :Very Happy:

----------


## Eira

Kiertoliittymä Kuninkojantien ja Aurorankadun risteykseen on kovaa vauhtia rakenteilla. Liikenneympyrästä tulee samalla linjan 2 kääntösilmukka (matkustajista tyhjänä) ja helpottaa bussin kulkua risteyksessä, ei tarvi odottaa loputonta autojonoa. Linjan päättäripysäkit siirtyvät Aurorankadulle molemmin puolin katua, ja jättöpysäkillä kuljettajan on mahdollista huilata hetki aikataulun niin salliessa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Loistava parannus. Liikenne on vilkastunut aivan eri luokkiin tuolla alueella, ja täysin siisti ja muita häiritsemätön kääntyminen linja-autolla on välillä mahdotonta. Tahtoo linjat juuttua odottamaan heti "kättelyssä". Joskus joku ystävällinen sielu selkeästi päästää linja-auton, eikä silti hänen oma matkansa hidastu yhtään.

----------


## 034

Eira tarkoittanee siis Capsiankadun pysäkkipareja?

Näin ollen 220&221 saa olla päättärillään yksin  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

Kakkosen päättäri tulee ympyrän viereen Aurorankadun länsipäähän. Myös 220/221 kääntävät uudessa ympyrässä ja ajavat Kuninkojantien varteen rakennettavalle pysäkille. Nykyinen päättäri puretaan. (Näin se suunnitelma on mieleeni jäänyt.)

----------


## Eira

> Loistava parannus. Liikenne on vilkastunut aivan eri luokkiin tuolla alueella, ja täysin siisti ja muita häiritsemätön kääntyminen linja-autolla on välillä mahdotonta. Tahtoo linjat juuttua odottamaan heti "kättelyssä". Joskus joku ystävällinen sielu selkeästi päästää linja-auton, eikä silti hänen oma matkansa hidastu yhtään.


Ilmeisesti olen siis yksi näistä ystävällisistä sieluista. Jonossa ajaessani päästän bussin, jolloin takanani alkaa torvikonsertti. Pian saan kuitenkin aivan nopeusrajoitusta noudattaen edellä ajaneen auton kiinni, eikä oma matkantekoni kuin myös takanani olleen torvisoittokunnan hidastunut sekuntiakaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Auroran ympyrä on otettu käyttöön. Keskustaan vievä ruskolaisten pysäkki on siirretty ympyrän eteläpuolelle, mutta muuten pysäkkijärjestelyt ovat ennallaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Länsinummen päätepysäkki on purettu tiistaina 21.10.2014 ja sinne päättyvät linjat - esim. linja 220 - kääntävät nyt uudessa kiertoliittymässä.

Fölin tiedote

Keskiviikkona 22.10. ei kakkosen uudella lähtöpysäkillä vielä ollut tolppaa ja Capsiankadun kulman vanha pysäkki oli edelleen käytössä.

----------


## 034

```
Andersson FLH-682 Iveco Crossway LE
```

Pohjolanliikenteen istuinkuviossa.
Havaittu 8.11. Linja 220

----------


## Eira

Linjan 2 aikataulu Länsinummen päässä on nopeutunut uuden kääntösilmukkana toimivan kiertoliittymän takia, mikä on pelkästään erinomainen asia. Kuitenkaan pysäkkiaikatauluja ja -näyttöjä ei ole vielä kuitenkaan tarkistettu nopeutuneen liikenteen mukaiseksi ja bussi saattaa olla jo pysäkin kohdalla vaikka pitäisi olla pari minuuttia odotusaikaa. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa että arvioitu pysäkkiaika tarkoittaa nimenomaan että milloin bussi on AIKAISINTAAN pysäkillä.

On kuitenkin turhauttavaa että kuljettaja joutuisi hidastamaan pysyäkseen pysäkkiaikatauluissa. Nopeutunut matkanteko on kaikkien etu. Niinpä pysäkkiaikataulut ko. välillä pitäisi tarkistaa ottaen huomioon mm. että edellisillä pysäkeillä ei ollut matkustajia. Matkustajaa ei muutaman minuutin lisäodottelu haittaa, mutta etuajassa ohi menneestä bussista voi olla paljonkin harmia. Lisäksi pysäkkiaikataulujen epämääräinen teksti "arvioitu pysäkkiaika" pitäisi muuttaa selkeään "pysäkillä aikaisintaan" -muotoon.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jotenkin vastustan edelleen noita pysäkkikohtaisia arvio aikatauluja. Menee liialliseksi minuuttipeliksi, ja valitetaan kun ajat ei täsmää. Lyhyehköillä linjoilla mielestäni päättärin lähtöaika kertoo riittävästi, pidemmillä linjoilla on selkeitä väliaikapysäkkejä. Suurin osa, lähes kaikki matkustajat osaavat arvioida auton tulon suurin piirtein. Loput ottaa varmuudeksi pari minuuttia pelivaraa. Linjoilla, missä risteykset vetää ajoittain huonosti, nämä pysäkkiajat on sitten ihan miten sattuu pääsemään. Yksi tällainen tökkivä linja on 13 tori-Uittamo-tori iltapäivisin.

----------


## Karosa

> ```
> Andersson FLH-682 Iveco Crossway LE
> ```
> 
> Pohjolanliikenteen istuinkuviossa.
> Havaittu 8.11. Linja 220


Tämähän on siis se sama auto, mikä oli BUS2014-näyttelyssä, joka ei sitten mennytkään Pohjolan Liikenteelle.

----------


## Waltsu

Tampereen informaatiojärjestelmää koskevassa ketjussa tulin taannoin kertoneeksi, että:




> Kotilinjani autoissa sen sijaan pitkät nimet katkeavat, ja Runosmäen terveysasema onkin vain "Runosmäen terve" - tai jos y:n vasen pikselisarake näkyy, niin suurin piirtein "Runosmäen terve!"


Nyt siitä on kuvakin todisteena - klik! Jalon 23 yhtenä viimeisistä Buscom-autoista soi minulle tämän kuvaustilaisuuden.

Uusi kokomainosteippauskin on katukuvassa: TuKL 26 on verhoutunut Viking Gracen väreihin.

----------


## 034

> Nyt siitä on kuvakin todisteena - klik! Jalon 23 yhtenä viimeisistä Buscom-autoista soi minulle tämän kuvaustilaisuuden.


Initiltä pitäisi jossain vaiheessa tulla tuki näyttää pysäkin nimiä näissä tauluissa. Toistaiseksi ei vielä käytössä.

----------

